# لغتهم ولغتنا



## سالم المريمي (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسولنا الكريم 
وبعد فلا توجد أمة على الإطلاق ليس لها لغة , فكل أمة تفتخر بلغتها وتشدد على تعليمها للصغار والكبار .
أما نحن العرب فلغتنا رفعها وشرفها الله تبارك وتعالى بأن أنزل بها كتابه الكريم , وأرسل نبيا يتكلم بلسان عربي مبين . قال تعالى *( وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين ( 192 ) نزل به الروح الأمين ( 193 ) على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين ( 194 ) بلسان عربي مبين ( 195 ) سورة الشعراء
ومن خبرتنا في التعامل مع الناطقين باللغة الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية أو الألمانية إهتمامهم الكبير بلغاتهم والحرص على إتقانها , فتجدهم يتساهلون في درجات النجاح في جميع المواد إلا في مواد اللغة . 
فتجد مثلا في معظم جامعاتهم درجات النجاح للمواد الأخري من 50 أو 40 % , أما اللغة فدرجة النجاح دائما 70%.
أما نحن على العكس تماما , اللغة مهمشة جدا عندنا , والمدرس متهم بأنه دائما قديم و مكروه ,و الرسوب فيها مبرر , ونتساهل دائما في إعطاء الدرجات .
لعلنا نعتبر , ويفترض بنا الإهتمام بلغتنا لأنها هوية , وهي أيضا أساس أي علم , فإذا كان الأساس حسن كان البناء حسن , والله أعلم 
*


----------



## سامي عالي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

الحمد لله على ان اتاتورك العرب لن يستطع تحويل احرفها الى اللاتينية .
الحمد لله على بقية ما تزال تستعمل الفصحى دائما .
الحمد لله على ان الذي يخجل من التكلم بها امام صحبه العرب هم الفئة التي اتخذت الغرب الها من دون الله .
الحمد لله ان كل من اراد يصلي لله عليه حفظ ايات قرانية عربية مهما كانت لغته .
الحمد لله ان الذين حاولوا نشر العامة كلغة بديلة عن الفصحى ماتوا وبقيت الفصحى .
الحمد لله ان كل الخطابات الرسمية تكون بالفصحى .
الحمد لله ان اللغة ياقية ما بقي القران .
ملاحظة: كل الشعوب تفخر بلغتها الا العرب الاراذل. ان تكلموا الانجليزية هذا مصدر فخر لهم .اي ذل هذا ؟
درست في مدرسة فيها عرب وشيشان .يتكلم الشيشان العربية معنا طوال الوقت وان جاء احد منهم فورا غير اللغة الى لغته وانصرف عنك كانه لا يعرفك.وفي البيت بلغتهم يتكلمون او في الشارع .
عرب نحن خير من ركب المطايا .
عرب نحن سادة العالم .
عرب نحن ولا شيء غيرنا
طبعا ما دمنا لله عبيد ولغيره سادة .


----------



## سالم المريمي (8 نوفمبر 2012)

*نسينا اللغة ... وحتى الموضوع يبدو إنه غير مهم بالنسبة لزوار موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب !!!!!*


----------



## سالم المريمي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

سامي عالي قال:


> الحمد لله على ان اتاتورك العرب لن يستطع تحويل احرفها الى اللاتينية .
> الحمد لله على بقية ما تزال تستعمل الفصحى دائما .
> الحمد لله على ان الذي يخجل من التكلم بها امام صحبه العرب هم الفئة التي اتخذت الغرب الها من دون الله .
> الحمد لله ان كل من اراد يصلي لله عليه حفظ ايات قرانية عربية مهما كانت لغته .
> ...



*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## مهاجر (10 نوفمبر 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكر خاص للأخ سالم على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم، وهو اساس عندنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب

أخي سالم اللغة العربية هي لغة النقاش والتواصل في الملتقى ونحن نحرص على تأصيل ذلك من خلال تشجيع المشاركين والزوار في جميع الأقسام الهندسية والإدارية

سوف أنقل موضوعك للقسم المناسب لإكمال النقاش حول الموضوع

قسم تعريب الهندسة

جزاك الله خير 

وأشكرك على طرحك لهذا الموضوع

أبو محمد 





سالم المريمي قال:


> *نسينا اللغة ... وحتى الموضوع يبدو إنه غير مهم بالنسبة لزوار موقع ملتقى المهندسين العرب !!!!!*


----------



## سالم المريمي (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكر خاص للأخ سالم على طرح هذا الموضوع المهم، وهو اساس عندنا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> 
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخانا أبا محمد
جزاك الله خيرا أبا محمد على مرورك وتقديرك للموضوع ..... ونريد المزيد من المجهود في هذا الموضوع كما عودتنا لأنه مهم جدا


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

شكووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_black (13 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سالم المريمي (13 مارس 2013)

وفيكم بارك الله


----------



## سالم المريمي (15 مارس 2013)

اللغة العربية هي إحدى أكثر اللغات انتشارًا في العالم، يتحدثها أكثر من 422 مليون نسمة، ويتوزع متحدثوها في الوطن العربي، بالإضافة إلى العديد من المناطق الأخرى المجاورة كالأحواز وتركيا وتشاد ومالي والسنغال وإرتيريا. اللغة العربية ذات أهمية قصوى لدى المسلمين، فهي لغة مقدسة (لغة القرآن)، ولا تتم الصلاة (وعبادات أخرى) في الإسلام إلا بإتقان بعض من كلماتها. وأثّر انتشار الإسلام، وتأسيسه دولاً، في ارتفاع مكانة اللغة العربية، وأصبحت لغة السياسة والعلم والأدب لقرون طويلة في الأراضي التي حكمها المسلمون، وأثرت العربية، تأثيرًا مباشرًا أو غير مباشر على كثير من اللغات الأخرى في العالم الإسلامي، كالتركية والفارسية والأمازيغية والكردية والأردوية والماليزية والإندونيسية والألبانية وبعض اللغات الإفريقية الأخرى مثل الهاوسا والسواحيلية، وبعض اللغات الأوروبية وخاصةً المتوسطية منها كالإسبانية والبرتغالية والمالطية والصقلية. كما أنها تُدرَّس بشكل رسمي أو غير رسمي في الدول الإسلامية والدول الإفريقية المحاذية للوطن العربي.العربية لغة رسمية في كل دول الوطن العربي إضافة إلى كونها لغة رسمية في تشاد وإريتيريا وإسرائيل. وهي إحدى اللغات الرسمية الست في منظمة الأمم المتحدة، ويُحتفل باليوم العالمي للغة العربية في 18 ديسمبر كذكرى اعتماد العربية بين لغات العمل في الأمم المتحدة.واللغة العربية من أغزر اللغات من حيث المادة اللغوية، فعلى سبيل المثال، يحوي معجم لسان العرب لابن منظور من القرن الثالث عشر أكثر من 80 ألف مادة، بينما في اللغة الإنجليزية فإن قاموس صموئيل جونسون، وهو من أوائل من وضع قاموسًا إنجليزيًا، من القرن الثامن عشر، يحتوي على 42 ألف كلمة.تحتوي العربية على 28 حرفًا مكتوبًا. ويرى بعض اللغويين أنه يجب إضافة حرف الهمزة إلى حروف العربية، ليصبح عدد الحروف 29. تكتب العربية من اليمين إلى اليسار - مثلها اللغة الفارسية والعبرية وعلى عكس الكثير من اللغات العالمية - ومن أعلى الصفحة إلى أسفلها.لغة عربية - ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة


----------



## al-senator (13 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سالم المريمي (15 أبريل 2013)

al-senator قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


وجزاك الله خيرا على المرور


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (22 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سالم المريمي (22 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا على المرور


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

